
Ask HN: Are Waitlists Scummy? - jonathancai11
Should you always have an MVP before &quot;launching&quot;? Or is creating a landing page with a waitlist (even before MVP) a better way to test for validation?
======
greenyoda
If I did a search for some product I wanted, ended up on your landing page,
and discovered that you currently had nothing to solve my problem, I'd
consider it to be a waste of my time. I wouldn't call it "scummy" though, as
long as the landing page was honest about the product not actually existing
yet.

I wouldn't sign up for a wait list unless there was a clear time frame for
when to expect a working product. If I have a problem I need to solve today,
being able to have your MVP product six months from now doesn't really help
me.

------
smt88
There's nothing dishonest about a waitlist for a product that no one can use
yet. As long as you don't lie about other things -- like saying "x,000 users!"
\-- then you're fine.

